# DEEP DROP: A few things we do



## Texasblue (Jan 22, 2018)

_New to the board so thought I'd add a few things. Hopefully this hasnt been posted a 100 times._

No rocket science here but thought I'd consolidate a few things we do that help us out. *Please share what you do!* I offer some of this in the hopes of saving folks who are new to this the time of banging head against the wall for a while like we did :roll

1.* STORAGE:* Built deep drop weight box at helm to stand on. Its made of Starboard and has SeDeck on top. Weights are out of the way, centered on boat and great storage. Space for accessories as well.

2. *TILEFISH ETC. WEIGHT HOLDER:* Built a simpleton PVC cup to hold deep drop weight when moving between spots. Works like a charm.

3. *EXTRA MONITOR:* We add a waterproof cover to an IPad and have the Garmin app "Garmin Helm".We can attach to LP for swords or we use suction cup device when fishing for Tiles, Grouper etc.
It really helps whoever is on the rod to not have to look back and see data on the helm screens. You can also do commands from the IPad for the system. Its essentially another control panel.This is really nice for us so we can talk through what we are seeing without having to look around. For other obsessives like us, you can stay focused right there on the rod night or day.

4. *TRANSDUCER:* Long story short, made sure sonar capture wasn't in another zip code. Learned the hard way and then obsessed on transducer position. FYI, this is R599 in center console with limited space. (Couldn't do thru hull). Double checked with 3 different apps while in water for roll and pitch. Used level tool to check how IPad sat. 

5.* SWORD BAIT:* Squid baits are "frankensquids". Credit goes to _Boobytrap team_ for technique. We learned years ago watching one of their videos. That hook does not move at all. Hook is attached via the weight by the small bend in wire. Squid drops (tentacles first) with that sacrificial concrete weight. Once it hits bottom the hook comes off. We then rely on just a 5 pound ball weight where you'd normally put a heavy lead weigh via long line clip. Squid (food grade large) are bought in bulk from Asian Market, we clean, brine and then vacuum seal. obviously other ways to do this, ie light mono break-away but we like this technique. These baits stay perfectly intact for many drops. We have found it terrific for light current conditions (Gulf). Weights are made from approx 13 inch pvc molds (4.5 inch). Heavy wire in mold. Wire is approx. 13 inches as well. We make about 20 in advance from many molds. 

6. *LEADERS:* We make out own sword leaders with 250 lb mono. We use primarily Cortland C-16 (16 carrier construction). Mono is inserted 8 feet up a double wall of the spectra. Wax whipped with Heavy serving thread with servng adhesives or 50lb tacky wax at connection. We use 70lb tacky wax for long line clip.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome post! I haven’t been on in a while, but welcome to the form and thank you for posting! I want to get more dialed in on deep dropping but I haven’t spent much time with it. Day time sword fishing is particularly what I’m interested in. Thank you for sharing your tips and tricks!


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. Very informative. I am going to try doing some daytime swordfishing this year and was wondering what you look for on the charts when trying to determine where to start. Thanks


----------

